# Mausoleum



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 17, 2014)

A few forgotten coffins of a rich family: 

1


Inside... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Green light... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Huge... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Coffins... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 18, 2014)

Creepy but yet intriguing. How can so much money be spent on these extravagances and then be left to fall in to disrepair? 

The family must have died out. 
Thank you for this post : )


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 18, 2014)

awesome! right up my street  would like to thank you for your reports also, you have found so many amazing places, that im often left spell-bounded.


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 18, 2014)

I take it someone has tried nicking stuff off the bodies looking at the positions of the coffins. :/ Awful.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 18, 2014)

BandageHead said:


> I take it someone has tried nicking stuff off the bodies looking at the positions of the coffins. :/ Awful.



Not necessarily. They are sarcophagi, I think - the coffin would have been placed inside. If the family was unable to keep the mausoleum, it is possible that the coffins were exhumed and buried in a local cemetery. The disarray would be caused by unpleasant people subsequently trying to do what you suggest and being disappointed. I hope.

Fabulous photographs.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2014)

That is unbelievable! I would LOVE to have found this! 
Fantastic photos!  
Cant wait to see what you find next!


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 18, 2014)

RichardH said:


> Not necessarily. They are sarcophagi, I think - the coffin would have been placed inside. If the family was unable to keep the mausoleum, it is possible that the coffins were exhumed and buried in a local cemetery. The disarray would be caused by unpleasant people subsequently trying to do what you suggest and being disappointed. I hope.
> 
> Fabulous photographs.



Good point, thanks for explaining it, I didn't quite imagine it that way.
We have a family crypt down west wales which has a rather unsecure entrance, and it's possible to get up close and personal with 9 coffins... The thought of someone getting G'Grandfather X 11 out of the box rather perturbs me! (Now you folks want photo's or it never happened lol)


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2014)

Amazing and unusual report.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 19, 2014)

Love this. Fantastic brickwork ceiling and the coffins really make it a special find.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 19, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> How can so much money be spent on these extravagances and then be left to fall in to disrepair? The family must have died out. : )



The family line dying out is the most common reason for derelict and abandoned grave plots of all types. The fact that mainland Europe had two World Wars fought within its boundaries didn't help matters either. There is also the possibility that the remaining living relatives of a fabulously rich family, who lived in an era that had completely different standards to those of the present time, are pensioners in dire financial straits. Why spend good money on the dead?


----------



## margatt (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice find here! You certainly captured a human-personal mood/spirit with these empty sarcophagi and the masusoleum. You can’t beat the Victorians for knowing how to send someone off on their eternal jpourney...


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 5, 2014)

Was there anything in the coffins?


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Was there anything in the coffins?



You don't want to be opening open to air coffins, they have a habit of going pop and covering you in goo.

Also there is very little point, the days of burying people with their riches disappeared long before open to air burials.


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 5, 2014)

krela said:


> You don't want to be opening open to air coffins, they have a habit of going pop and covering you in goo.
> 
> Also there is very little point, the days of burying people with their riches disappeared long before open to air burials.


I wasn't suggesting opening them, I definitely wouldn't! Eww! But some of them looked like they might already be open but then I'm not sure I would want to look in


----------



## Pilot (Nov 6, 2014)

krela said:


> You don't want to be opening open to air coffins, they have a habit of going pop and covering you in goo.
> 
> Also there is very little point, the days of burying people with their riches disappeared long before open to air burials.



Quite right! There are many unpleasantries to be found when opening caskets. Personally, I think anyone undertaking that particular desecration deserves everything they get. It is sad, though that these people, once so carefully interred have had their final resting place disturbed like this.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you...


----------



## decker (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeh fabulous place and photos..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 7, 2014)

RichardH said:


> Not necessarily. They are sarcophagi, I think - the coffin would have been placed inside., it is possible that the coffins were exhumed and buried in a local cemetery.



Sadly, as the photographs show this place still houses the lead and zinc inner coffins that contain the bodies within the monumental stone work. The one that has been vandalised and holed is probably lead - judging how the metal has been pealed back, it certainly has not been opened by an undertaker or mortician bent on recovering the remains for reburial.


----------



## solo100 (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice photos ,and has been said in a few earlier posts ,great brick work on the Walls and Ceilings .


----------

